# Mustard Sauces



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

So, I'd like to try grilling some chicken and trying to use some kind of mustard based sauce. What are your favorite mustard sauces and why? If you have something you feel is exceptional don't be afraid to share. Thanks everybody.

George


----------



## motocrash (Aug 22, 2018)

This is not really a sauce but if you're into mustard,it is a must try.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/black-indian-mustard-foamheart.273640/


----------



## Saline_Smoker (Aug 22, 2018)

This is more of a dipping sauce, but we love it for chicken tenders and topping pulled pork sandwiches. I call it Miracle Mustard...

1.5 parts Miracle Whip
1 part Yellow Mustard
.5 part BBQ Sauce of choice (I go Lillie’s Q Hot Smokey)
Then a dab of horseradish sauce/maple syrup to heat it up or sweeten it up to taste depending on how mild or spicy your BBQ sauce pick naturally is.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 22, 2018)

I get pretty favorable reviews for this sauce:
*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup yellow mustard
1/4 cup honey
1/4 cup light brown sugar
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon chipotle pepper in adobo, minced
1 tablespoon ketchup
2 teaspoons Worchestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
ground black pepper to taste
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Mix all ingredients well.
For best results, refrigerate in an airtight container overnight to allow the flavors to develop.
To serve, warm in a pot over very low heat and use on grilled meats like pulled pork or chicken.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 22, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I get pretty favorable reviews for this sauce:
> *INGREDIENTS*
> 
> 1 cup yellow mustard
> ...


It sounds good.
You don't cook it for any period of time? Even to dissolve the solids?


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 22, 2018)

The solids will dissolve easily without warming. Letting it sit at least overnight is essential, though.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh my, there are a lot of great suggestions here. I’m going to be busy trying some of these. Thanks for the suggestions and keep them coming.

George


----------

